# cd-laufwerke senkrecht einbauen



## paraphan (29. August 2002)

wenn man normale dvd laufwerke und brenner senkrecht einbaut (das der schacht sich also nach oben öffnet), funktionieren die teile dann noch? kann man dann noch ohne probleme cd's brennen und verwenden?


----------



## nouser (29. August 2002)

*...*

kommt aufs cd rom an!

bei den neueren müsste es aber funktionieren!

aber nen versuch kostet ja nix!


----------



## BigJuri (29. August 2002)

Wie schon gesagt, bei neueren Laufwerken sollte es keine Probs geben, allerdings würde ich dir so einen Einbau nur bei Slot-in-Laufwerken empfehlen, da du sonst Probs beim einlegen einer CD haben wirst.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## goela (29. August 2002)

Einige CD-Laufwerke haben einen kleinen Hebel (nennt sich Vertical switch), denn muss man umlegen wenn man das CD-Laufwerk in der vertikalen einbaut!


----------



## paraphan (29. August 2002)

danke für die postings - werd's einfach mal ausprobieren...das einlegen wird halt schwer werden, aber egal 

@goela: ich nehm an, dieser vertical switch ist nicht total versteckt. ab zumindest bei meinen lafwerken keinen gefunden. aber danke für den hinweis-


----------



## goela (29. August 2002)

Der Switch ist in der CD-Lade (nicht die Bundeslade -> Indiana Jones lässt grüssen)!

Mach mal einfach mal die CD-Lade auf! Ist so ein Hebelchen aus Kunstoff und soll die CD "unterstützen" im vertikalen Betrieb!


----------

